# Pictures of Other People's Dogs



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Here I shall put pictures of dogs that I meet at the park or belong to friends.:wink:


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Greyhound


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

That makes me laugh, I have a facebook album with the same concept  Your photos are all amazing! If you care to look, won't litter your thread with my photos.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

pomsee said:


> the dogs are very good pets. there are many hotels in Ireland, which are providing accommodation to dogs. this is a very nice thing.


I do not follow the logic.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I do not follow the logic.


It's spam, and I've taken care of it.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

eeloheel said:


> That makes me laugh, I have a facebook album with the same concept  Your photos are all amazing! If you care to look, won't litter your thread with my photos.


 Thanks Eelo.
Here's a few more pictures I took today at the park.








ahem..muddy malamute








Roux trying to beg for treats from a random dog walker


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I love that last picture. Almost if he squeaked in maybe she wouldn't realize he wasn't one of hers. Hi, I'm here, feed me.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I love that last picture. Almost if he squeaked in maybe she wouldn't realize he wasn't one of hers. Hi, I'm here, feed me.


 They say pictures don't lie. But she called him over to offer him a treat too in all fairness. He just couldn't bear being lower to the ground than the other dogs.
He's a BIG dog in a tiny apartment friendly package.
Here he is going after a Pit Bull.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Three way sniff at the beach








Dog Party


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

dog with orange dildo


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I love your photos and fully approve of this thread


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> I love your photos and fully approve of this thread


 Thank you. A German name is awesome for a Pinscher. 
here's Roux with a levitating dog.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

rouxdog said:


> dog with orange dildo


HAHAHAHAHA! I love this one. Very good looking dog there.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

When 3 dogs play. One always gets picked on.








Guess what?








it's not always the littlest one


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Dogcow








Mooof!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Gorgeous Ridgeback...wish I had the space for one


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Your pics are all fantastic but I LOVE the first one and I don't see how no one else got the reference... Calvin & Hobbes <333


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Your pics are all fantastic but I LOVE the first one and I don't see how no one else got the reference... Calvin & Hobbes <333


Thanks Kayota...I figured everyone already knew it was Calvin and Hobbes *LOL*


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Ridiculously good looking dog


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

and now for something completely different #montypython


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Six months old. 109lbs....his name is Diesel








I'm glad I don't have to feed him.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

action shot!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Neighbour's pit bull


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Ridgeback


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Somewhat Great Dane


----------

